# How to verify 68-69 GTO



## 1968GTO (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, what ways to figure out if 1968 or 1969 GTO is real or not.Any hidden VIN stampings etc.

Thanks


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

the obvious way to verify an authentic gto would be by the vin on the dash.if it starts 242,then its by all outward appearences a gto,if it starts out with 237,then its a lemans.however,if your concerned it might be a lemans with a gto vin,you must get a phs report and see if all options listed match up.for instance,you could check for original paint under the carpet on the floor boards or other inconspicuous places.also check the engine codes,for a 68 or 69 gto would come with a 400 motor where as a lemans would have a326,i believe or 350,maybe even a six cylinder engine.also the front bumper would be an endura bumper on the gto and the lemans would be chrome,although this test would'nt be absolute,because either 68 or 69 gto's had an endura-delete option where the gto came with a chrome bumper.are you concerned about a piticular car your looking to buy?also,i think there might be a frame stamping on the top of the rear drivers side frame rail but you would need a mirror to get a look.


----------

